# my attempt at a cork board background viv



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I saw this idea on several threads and thought i would give it a try. this took about 2 months so don't be mislead on the amount of work that goes into it.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

here are the remain pictures.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok so I know I am doing this all out of order but it's my first time posting a thread and it's been a head ache. I used a ten gallon tank I previously used for some bull frog tadpoles I had. First I bleached the tank out and rinsed it until the smell of bleach was out. After that I had to take all the adhesive off around the tank and during that I slipped and but a crack in the tank. I fixed the crack with aquarium silicone. Then I took my cork board and made a grid on the back to see how big the pieces would turn out. I used a box cutter to cut the back then snapped it with my hands. This technique doesn't give it a natural look but this being my first attempt I wanted to go easy that's also why the pieces are so big. I then laid the pieces out to see how I wanted to have them. Doug "Pumilo" suggested the shelf pieces. Also I need to give him credit cause it was his 75 corner viv that I first saw this idea. After the cork was set I had to install the front door which was more work than I would like to admit. From there I stuffed the spaces with moss. I did add to small pieces of cork bark so there wouldn't be a straight line down the center. I then put the branches of wood in. Then hydro balls and abg mix. Added my plants. The brom is in between one of the branches. Then I added my leaf litter. Sorry this is a lot longer then I ment for it to be.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Right on Tommy. Looks good. If we are going to worry about long threads then I'm in trouble!
Next time, to get rougher edges on your cork, just grab a pair of pliers and nibble away at the edges of your cork with the pliers.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks and the next one I do I will try it out. I really like how it looks compared to other back grounds.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Now you need to dig up an orchid or two, or maybe some other epiphyte. Perhaps a nice vine and some bits of moss. This method is GREAT for mosses, epiphytes, and vine growth.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah I used what little extra plants and trimmings from my other viv as I could but I want to add more plants for sure. I seem to struggle with moss I am not sure why. Any hints?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

cowboy232350 said:


> I seem to struggle with moss I am not sure why. Any hints?


I've been having good luck using sodium bentonite/peat as a moss growing medium, not only does the peat grow, but other mosses that I shred and add in come up as well. You could try to spread a little clay/moss mix on some parts of the bg and see what pops up. I'm working on a similar build right now and will be filling the cracks between the cork pieces with clay mixed with shredded moss instead of stuffing with sphag.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

cowboy232350 said:


> Yeah I used what little extra plants and trimmings from my other viv as I could but I want to add more plants for sure. I seem to struggle with moss I am not sure why. Any hints?


Not much of a hint. I use the shotgun approach. Tuck a little bit here and a little bit there. Some shaded, some bright. Try a few different types. I get some to grow and some...not so much. Wherever you put it, I always tuck it into some sphagnum as most? mosses need to be kept moist. A misting system helps so it doesn't dry out. If you watch for Manuran's next offering, you can pick up a 5 pack of different, live mosses to try out. It may be a while though, as he recently offered a batch and quickly sold out.
I have used this eBay seller eBay My World - lhhdz5 before, to get live sphagnum moss. He offers it pretty regularly. His is not "frog safe" out of the bag, like Manuran's though. You do have to treat it for safety. I did a 10 minute soak in a 5% bleach solution. It promptly turned it all yellow but it quickly began greening up and growing for me. I can tell you that sphagnum needs a good amount of light to grow.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Looking good! I used Pumilo's "cork mosaic" method, too, and really like the results. 

As for your tank, it's kind of hard to tell with the small pics but I do like the branches going across the tank. What kind of wood are they? It looks like you have plenty of area to add some cool brom's and maybe an orchid or two!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I will have to give those suggestions a try with the moss. And yeah sorry about the small pictures if I knew at the time they would of ended up that small I would of used an actual camera. Live and learn I guess. The branches I don't know the type of thembut you can find them in almost any pet store they are usually somewhere between two to three feet I just measured it out and sawed it where I wanted.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Haven't updated in awhile I have been letting everything grow out. The shot gun theory Doug said on here worked out plus the background sphagnum moss is now green and growing. Got a pair of standard imitators. It was a definite female and probable male. When I got home and put them in the tank the male started calling within 5 mins. Now I need to set up some film canisters or I heard small deli cups work to for them to deposit tads in. Any suggestions please let me know.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds like they like it, Tommy! You can get film canisters with suction cups already attached at Josh's Frogs.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome thanks Doug I was debating just sending you a pm I knew you would have a solution.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Also any suggestions on how many and where to place them?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I usually use 6 or 8 per viv. I have the best results with most of my frogs down in the lower 1/4 to 1/3 of the viv. I set up a couple completely horizontal so they don't hold water. These ones are facing the back of the viv for privacy. They will sometimes lay eggs in these. I'll set up 4 to 6 at a 45 degree angle so they will hold some water. These are to deposit tads in. They like to pick and choose what they decide the best places are so scatter them around. Some frogs will lay all over the place and some frogs seem to keep coming back to the same spot. If yours keeps coming to the same spot, try moving more of your canisters to that spot.

Good Luck!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I saw on Josh's frogs they ar the clear film canisters do you use black ones aw well or just those?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I prefer the black. If you can't find black you could always "paint" it with silicone and roll it in coco fiber.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sweet cause I got the clear ones so looks like I am painting


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Would rolling it in peat moss have the same effect?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, but it may not last as long. I don't do coco fiber / peat over great stuff backgrounds myself, but from those who do, I gather the coco lasts longer. That's essentially what you are copying here, but on a film can and without the great stuff.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Makes sense only ask cause I already have the peat moss but when working at a pet supply store it's easy to get what I want


----------



## cosyis77 (Mar 12, 2012)

should use some driftwood as climbing


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

the cork bark "shelves' are very unique and clever!! good work!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you but I can't take credit for them Doug was the one who suggested it to me so the credit goes to him.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wanted to add this for anyone who wonders how the moss does after it starts growing again.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Holy moss-growth, batman!

What kind of lights are you using?


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

WOW! Very nice moss growth! I really need to do that to my setup. Very cool!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow! Amazing moss growth, is that all Sphagnum?


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

That is unbelievable moss growth! Well done.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

cowboy232350 said:


> Just wanted to add this for anyone who wonders how the moss does after it starts growing again.


I reread through your thread. I saw that you used Doug's "shotgun method". I understand putting it in various parts due to variations in light and watering. Could either of you explain further exactly how you got that growth? Type of moss and how it was applied. I'd really love to get growth like that around my waterfall and some of my background. Thanks.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

That looks like straight sphagnum moss to me, just gobs and gobs of it. I've had some growth from the dried sphagnum in my cork mosaic background, but nothing like that.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

kitcolebay said:


> I reread through your thread. I saw that you used Doug's "shotgun method". I understand putting it in various parts due to variations in light and watering. Could either of you explain further exactly how you got that growth? Type of moss and how it was applied. I'd really love to get growth like that around my waterfall and some of my background. Thanks.


That does look like mostly sphagnum moss generating new life. A high quality sphagnum will often generate new growth. I've actually had amazing results using a type I find at Lowe's. It is the "BETTER-GROW" brand. Do NOT try the "MOSSER LEE" brand. The "MOSSER LEE" is dirty, stinky, and half rotted.
Chris, I call it the "shotgun" approach because I don't know enough about the habbits of different mosses, to be able to "hit the target" and plant it in the best possible spot. Since I don't know that spot, I simple scatter it around in different spots all over the viv. The theory is, if you blast the shotgun a few times, eventually you're going to hit something! You may miss a few things too, but that's ok if a few find their targets.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> That does look like mostly sphagnum moss generating new life. A high quality sphagnum will often generate new growth. I've actually had amazing results using a type I find at Lowe's. It is the "BETTER-GROW" brand. Do NOT try the "MOSSER LEE" brand. The "MOSSER LEE" is dirty, stinky, and half rotted.
> Chris, I call it the "shotgun" approach because I don't know enough about the habbits of different mosses, to be able to "hit the target" and plant it in the best possible spot. Since I don't know that spot, I simple scatter it around in different spots all over the viv. The theory is, if you blast the shotgun a few times, eventually you're going to hit something! You may miss a few things too, but that's ok if a few find their targets.


Thanks Doug! I've bought sphagnum from Lowe's...Mosser Lee(cringe)...lol. I just used it for making my own ABG. I haven't attempted to grow moss yet. I may have to go back and try the other brand to put straight in to some of the nooks and crannies for potential growth. I would think it would get consistent moisture around the waterfall. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

kitcolebay said:


> I reread through your thread. I saw that you used Doug's "shotgun method". I understand putting it in various parts due to variations in light and watering. Could either of you explain further exactly how you got that growth? Type of moss and how it was applied. I'd really love to get growth like that around my waterfall and some of my background. Thanks.


This is all sphagnum moss for the back ground. The shot gun effect I used for other parts of the tank.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Shinosuke said:


> Holy moss-growth, batman!
> 
> What kind of lights are you using?


I have no idea haha. I have used 3 different lights and will be switching to LEDS when I can. But right now I believe it is T8's?


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

One of the plants is about to flower!


----------

